# Saginaw Michigan



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I have a lawn care customer in Saginaw MI. that is looking for someone to clear his driveway, sidewalks, and handicap ramp could you please call me @ 989 233-3526 thanks Joe


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Come on Saginaw I'm sure somebody could use the work.


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE (Oct 19, 2009)

where is it at? you can email us at [email protected]


----------



## ZachXSmith (Nov 29, 2009)

Joe give me a call I have 12 drives on 46 and some more near bay rd. I can add him to my route
Call me 989-213-3688


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

ZachXSmith;881791 said:


> Joe give me a call I have 12 drives on 46 and some more near bay rd. I can add him to my route
> Call me 989-213-3688


Thanks but someone has the account, as of right now I'll keep your number if it doesn't work out and see if you can still handle it,


----------

